# EG2 vs Dragon APX Goggles



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm looking to pick up a new goggles for myself and being a big guy I need goggles that fit me and give me a maximum peripheral vision. So I have two options Electric EG2 or Dragon APX. 
I never had any of them so want to know what's your opinion.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Never put on a pair of APX but I love my EG2s. If my goggles got destroyed, I'd buy EG2s again in a heartbeat.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You need to go into a shop and try em on. If your a big guy it will matter. I've never tired on the APX but heard a few times from viewing perspective that they aren't that great. EG's are big, but plugged my sinuses when I wore em. If you want to enjoy your experience, try everything on.


----------



## Rance P (Oct 1, 2013)

I can only on the EG2 as I have them and rode with them all last season. Fit well with my helmet and field of view is great. The only thing i would be mindful is that they can pinch down on your nose a bit. I had to spend some time adjusting mine to stop that happening. But like others have said...if visit a shop and try on everything


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a wide face, APX fit great and don't mist up at all, I have Eg's as well, they're a bit lower profile but not as well made as the APX imo.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Jason said:


> Never put on a pair of APX but I love my EG2s. If my goggles got destroyed, I'd buy EG2s again in a heartbeat.


Have the same problem...just opposite. I love my APXs by far the best goggles I have ever purchased. Also, I think the the frameless look is super steezy.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

I recently won a pair of the Nike APX collab goggles and haven't gotten to use them on the hill just yet but I do have some initial insight. 
1st off they're massive. I have a medium size face and I'm swimming through these things.
2nd I doubt they'll fit with very many helmets. thats one advantage to the eg2's they fit with most helmets.
3rd I love the frameless look. I wear oakley airbrakes and the frameless part with outriggers is great.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I'd take a look at the smith io/x aswell they're some quality bits of kit that don't fog up.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

The APX fit my narrowish head perfect. Luckily my helmet can be worn a bit further back without risks, so the goggles fit. They go rather high.

Peripheral vision is great, but I haven't much experience with other higher end goggles to which I could compare. The smaller version definitely limited vision, but you were obviously going to skip them anyway. APXs definitely fit me better though. 

One let down of the frameless design is that they scratch quite easily. I take my helmet off and together they tend to roll over for some hits... Nothing major, but should keep in mind.


----------



## FaceplantMaster (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a pair of Dragon APX goggles but never tried the EG2s. The APX look crazy huge but they fit well on my fat head and helmet (Size XL) and they never fog up. After I wear them for a couple of hours, I don't even notice they're there except when I figure out my vision is a yellow tint. I love the super big goggles look, but some people are more into a conservative look so that might be a reason not to get them.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

As it's been mentioned already, go try them both on!!!!!

Any gaps in the fit of the foam will let cold air in, and create fogging!!!!!

Any pressure points can make for a little discomfort when ridin for a day!!!!!

Both goggles are big, so they'll both have great peripherals!!!!!


----------

